#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Novidades PNBL - 35 reais por 1 mega, e 1 mega a 230 a provedores

## Stronks

> O ministro das Comunicações Paulo Bernardo comentou nesta segunda, dia 16, a entrada de operadoras como a TIM nas negociações para cumprimento das metas do Plano Nacional de Banda Larga. ele informou que a TIM está em negociações com a Telebras para participar da gestão e investimentos no projeto. Bernardo acredita que a participação da empresa italiana pode aumentar a concorrência e a oferta de serviço, baratear o preço e melhorar sua qualidade. 
> 
> Para ele, o preço de R$ 35,00 exigido pela presidenta Dilma para entrega de 1 Mbps de velocidade pode cair à metade. “É cada vez mais forte a concepção do crescimento potencial do serviço, com preço e qualidade – a banda larga vai bombar”, previu. Ele quer dobrar o número de assinantes até 2014, dos atuais 20 milhões para 40 milhões.





> Ao engatilhar futuros contratos, a Telebrás flexibilizou uma série de premissas relativas aos compromissos dos provedores de acesso à Internet que comprarem da estatal os links no atacado.
> 
> A principal delas diz respeito a um dos pilares do Plano Nacional de Banda Larga – o valor do acesso aos consumidores. O preço de R$ 35 não será mais para todos os consumidores conectados a esse megabite. O preço ficará restrito à metade dos 20 assinantes que serão permitidos na conexão. O restante pagará um preço fixado, de acordo com o valor comercial do ISP.
> 
> A mudança efetivada pela Telebrás tem relação direta com um dos pleitos apresentados ao governo pelas associações de provedores, sobre a quantidade máxima de clientes para cada megabit adquirido. A princípio, a ideia da estatal era manter a proporção de 1 para 10 – portanto, 10 clientes para cada megabit. A proporção ficou, mas de forma “dinâmica”.
> 
> Isso significa que a regra de 1 para 10 valerá para clientes conectados – aceitando, portanto, o argumento dos provedores de que nem todos acessam a internet simultaneamente. Com isso, será possível incluir mais consumidores, até 20, desde que respeitada a regra de que, pelo menos, 10 clientes a cada megabit sejam do PNBL – ou seja, paguem os R$ 35 previstos no plano.
> 
> “Há questões que são de mercado e que poderiam inviabilizar o interesse dos provedores pela dificuldade em cobrir os custos, se não da operação em si, mas dos investimentos realizados”, explica o diretor comercial da Telebrás, Caio Bonilha Rodrigues. Mas a Telebrás não informa como será feita a fiscalização e quais serão os critérios para eleger os 10 que irão pagar os R$ 35 definidos pelo PNBL.
> ...





> *Dilma manda teles aumentarem velocidade da banda larga
> Da Redação, com informações da Folha de S.Paulo
> *
> A presidente Dilma Rousseff alterou o PNBL (Plano Nacional de Banda Larga). Em vez de conexões de até 600 Kbps (kilobits por segundo), ela exige 1 Mbps (megabit por segundo) pelo mesmo preço, R$ 35. Nos estados que concederem isenção de ICMS nos pacotes vinculados ao PNBL, o preço será R$ 29,80.
> 
> A nova orientação foi dada ao ministro Paulo Bernardo (Comunicações) na semana passada. Segundo Dilma, o plano original está atrasado em relação ao mundo. Nos EUA, o plano prevê conexões de 100 Mbps. Na Coreia, as velocidades variam de 1 a 2 Gbps (gigabit por segundo), até 20 vezes mais que nos EUA e até 2 mil vezes mais que no Brasil.
> 
> Kbps, Mbps e Gbps são unidades de velocidade das conexões e representam a quantidade de informação trafegada por segundo. Com 1 Mbps, por exemplo, é possível baixar um CD com dez faixas de música em oito minutos, metade do tempo caso a conexão fosse de 600 Kbps.
> 
> ...


Boas

- Agora pode colocar 20 clientes por mega

Contras

- Mega continua a 230,00
- Preço tabelado de 35 reais, governo ainda deve estar querendo reduzir pela metade.
- SCM ainda a 12 mil reais


Resumo

Pagar pra trabalhar.  :Dong: 


Fonte

----------


## FMANDU

É por essas e outras que estou desistindo de provedor.... hoje virou um pessimo negocio.

----------


## bjaraujo

> É por essas e outras que estou desistindo de provedor.... hoje virou um pessimo negocio.


 Péssimo emho ainda não é; no momento que o governo se mete no negócio (onde há livre comércio de verdade isso não acontece) qualquer negócio se torna péssimo, infelizmente só se nota com o tempo.

----------


## osmano807

> Péssimo emho ainda não é; no momento que o governo se mete no negócio (onde há livre comércio de verdade isso não acontece) qualquer negócio se torna péssimo, infelizmente só se nota com o tempo.


 Onde há livre comércio as coisas desandam... complicado fazer um meio termo...

Vamos ver: 
20 por 1Mbps



> A principal delas diz respeito a um dos pilares do Plano Nacional de Banda Larga – o valor do acesso aos consumidores. O preço de R$ 35 não será mais para todos os consumidores conectados a esse megabite. O preço ficará restrito à metade dos 20 assinantes que serão permitidos na conexão. O restante pagará um preço fixado, de acordo com o valor comercial do ISP.


Humm, 10 paga R$35 o resto é o preço que o provedor quiser.
É isso? Tá tão ruim assim?

----------


## evertonsoares

Se fala tanto nesse PNBL ainda acho que tem muita gente "sonhando" que um dia isso vai existir!!!!!!
Aqui em SP a unica coisa que foi iniciada apartir do PNBL foi a GVT (Empresa do filho do Lula) entrando interior a dentro com fibra óptica para brigar com a telefonica e Net. 
Ainda acho mil vezes mais fácil as grandes teles acordarem com o governo e fazerem as ofertas de ultima milha DIRETAMENTE, pois eles tem bala na agulha e FINANCIAMENTO para isso.
Não acredito que será fornecido algum tipo de link aos provedores com facilitação do governo até que eu possa ver com meus próprios olhos!

----------


## osmano807

> Se fala tanto nesse PNBL ainda acho que tem muita gente "sonhando" que um dia isso vai existir!!!!!!
> Aqui em SP a unica coisa que foi iniciada apartir do PNBL foi a GVT (Empresa do filho do Lula) entrando interior a dentro com fibra óptica para brigar com a telefonica e Net. 
> Ainda acho mil vezes mais fácil as grandes teles acordarem com o governo e fazerem as ofertas de ultima milha DIRETAMENTE, pois eles tem bala na agulha e FINANCIAMENTO para isso.
> Não acredito que será fornecido algum tipo de link aos provedores com facilitação do governo até que eu possa ver com meus próprios olhos!


 Do filho do Lula não era a Oi?

----------


## bjaraujo

> Onde há livre comércio as coisas desandam... complicado fazer um meio termo...


 Você não sabe o que é livre comércio.

----------


## osmano807

> Você não sabe o que é livre comércio.


 Ok então...
Como diria meu pai, "estudando para burro".
Não é livre comércio mesmo.
Se chama Liberalismo Econômico.

----------


## naldo864

no meu ver para a internet chegar a r$ 35,00 por mega teria que ter link dedicado a r$ 150,00 por mega o que e um preço muito dificil de se praticar aqui em são paulo

----------


## Carlos Picioli

> Se fala tanto nesse PNBL ainda acho que tem muita gente "sonhando" que um dia isso vai existir!!!!!!


Concordo contigo. Todo dia tem alguma notícia sobre isso na mídia, mas ainda não vi nada concreto.

----------


## Stronks

> Humm, 10 paga R$35 o resto é o preço que o provedor quiser.
> É isso? Tá tão ruim assim?



Mas como você vai cobraria 35 de um cliente e 59 ( por exemplo) de outro?

Se esse de 35 for para clientes de baixa renda com isenção de impostos, ai sim... mas.

----------


## AndrioPJ

Agora pode colocar mais de 10 clientes por mega da telebras.
mas a exigencia é que a cada mega contratado vc disponibilize 10 no plano pnbl

entao vamos la...
vamos tentar garantir pelo menos 10% de banda

com 1 mbps, teoricamente daria para colocar 10 clientes com 1mbps cada (10%)
sendo esses 10 clientes Conectados, tendo uma media de 50% conectados.. entao esse numero aumentaria para 20 clientes.
levando em consideracao que nem todos estao usando banda ao mesmo tempo e levando em consideracao seu proxy, poderiamos colocar uns 22 clientes.
mas vamos calcular com os 20 descritos na materia.

na materia fala que 10 clientes tem que ser do pnbl, restante pode ser dentro do plano do provedor.
entao, 10 X R$ 35,00 = R$ 350,00
vamos supor que os outros 10 clientes tenha o valor de R$ 50,00, logo, daria R$ 500,00

R$ 500 + 350 = R$ 850
vc vai pagar R$ 230,00 no mega, vai sobrar ainda R$ 620

eu acho que ta muito bom.

----------


## williambezerra

Só que pense o seguinte:

A cada 20 Clientes estaria "lucrando" R$ 620,00, logo com 200 Clientes "lucraria" R$ 6.200,00.
300 Clientes R$ 9.300,00
400 Clientes R$ 12.400,00

Agora veja se seria possível uma empresa com uns 300 clientes trabalhar e ganhar um Bruto de R$ 9.300,00, e desse valor ainda tirar vários impostos, Energia, Funcionário, Custo com Escritório, Combustivel, etc. E se ainda tiver SCM propria vai ficar inviavel.

----------


## jocave

Nosso link aqui é dedicado, chega via fibra-optica, 100 Mb, e pagamos R$ 165,00/Mb. Não estou vendo vantagem nehuma no PNBL. Vendemos o Mb aqui por R$ 80,00 e o plano mais caro da região. Mas... oferecemos diferenciais:
1- conexões com qualidade e estabilidade
2- Garantimos 80% da banda contratada
3- Suporte 24 horas
4- Não tem fidelidade
5-O cliente é o nosso Patrão, o jogo é limpo e aberto na relação empresaXcliente tudo é claro sem entrelinhas

Com isso, nossa base de clientes aumenta a cada dia, quem é nosso cliente está conosco pela qualidade e não pela velocidade nominal. Nossos clientes não se prostituem por preço. E nossa filosofia é ter amigos e não clientes.

A cada mês fazemos eventos: jogos de futebol, caça ao tesouro para crianças, passeios de bicicleta, etc.
Isso dá um retorno positivo, pois nosso cliente sabe quem são os donos, quem são os técnicos as secretárias, enfim, cria laços valiosos na relação comercial.

É isso ai, bons negocios

----------


## bjaraujo

> Agora pode colocar mais de 10 clientes por mega da telebras.
> mas a exigencia é que a cada mega contratado vc disponibilize 10 no plano pnbl
> 
> entao vamos la...
> vamos tentar garantir pelo menos 10% de banda
> 
> com 1 mbps, teoricamente daria para colocar 10 clientes com 1mbps cada (10%)
> sendo esses 10 clientes Conectados, tendo uma media de 50% conectados.. entao esse numero aumentaria para 20 clientes.
> levando em consideracao que nem todos estao usando banda ao mesmo tempo e levando em consideracao seu proxy, poderiamos colocar uns 22 clientes.
> ...


Sinceramente não vejo como auto-sabotagem[1] é bom. O cliente que paga mais caro sempre vai reclamar que o visinho paga menos isso será visto como uma grande injustiça e é.
1- Ignoro a nova reforma.

----------


## naldo864

isto e verdade não adianta ter 1 mega de conexão por r$ 35,00 mas não funcionar e melhor não ter eu mesmo se assinar uma tv a cabo por r$ 35,00 e ela viver dando problema e melhor não ter

----------


## 1929

_“Há questões que são de mercado e que poderiam inviabilizar o interesse dos provedores”, justificou o diretor comercial da empresa, Caio Bonilha Rodrigues, ao Convergência Digital.
_
Este é o melhor trecho do que foi postado.

Eu baixei o preço do mega no meu link. Estou hoje com o dobro do preço sugerido pela Telebrás. Mas ainda assim isso inviabiliza muita coisa. E olha que não tenho planos de 1 mega.
Só depois que tirei adsl+ dedicado e passei só para dedicado GVT é que vi o que é qualidade. Todo mundo satisfeito. E como disse não tenho planos de 1 mega. 
Saí de 1 mega dedicado e umas adsl para 5mega dedicado de verdade e não como era o dedicado da OI.
Meu custo com link dobrou, só que tenho agora qualidade.

Imagina agora baixar para 230. Inicialmente parece bom. Mas baixa de 60 para 35 a assinatura.

Continua a mesma M... em materia de custos para manter o provedor.
Não se iludam, wireless não tem como competir neste negócio. Só com cabeamento onde custos de manutenção cai vertiginosamente.

Até prova em contrário, não tem como pagar 230 o mega e manter 10 online em planos de 1 mega. Digo isso pelo desempenho que estou conseguindo com estes 5 megas. Se eu tivesse que passar todo mundo para 1 mega, estes 5 mega iriam estourar na hora. Tenho nas horas de pico 60/70 online É pura matemática.
Para quem esta pagando ainda o mega lá em cima o plano até pode prolongar a agonia.
Falei muito e acho que não me expliquei bem.
O que quero dizer é que se eu estivesse pagando 230 atualmente dando 1 mega para cada assinante por 35, eu não iria aguentar muito tempo. Tem muitos outros custos pessoal que assolam um provedor. Além disso tem a necessidade constante de melhorias e investimentos. Tem que reservar algo do faturamento para isso.

E ainda não falaram como vai ser a fiscalização.. Parece que vai ser na base do 0800 da Anatel.
Vai ser um pé no saco. O zé ruela vai viver no reloginho medindo velocidade e discando para Anatel; Ele vai querer o ponteirinho sempre no mega. Daí Anatel vem prá cima de nós.

----------


## Stronks

> Nosso link aqui é dedicado, chega via fibra-optica, 100 Mb, e pagamos R$ 165,00/Mb. Não estou vendo vantagem nehuma no PNBL. Vendemos o Mb aqui por R$ 80,00 e o plano mais caro da região. Mas... oferecemos diferenciais:
> 1- conexões com qualidade e estabilidade
> 2- Garantimos 80% da banda contratada
> 3- Suporte 24 horas
> 4- Não tem fidelidade
> 5-O cliente é o nosso Patrão, o jogo é limpo e aberto na relação empresaXcliente tudo é claro sem entrelinhas
> 
> Com isso, nossa base de clientes aumenta a cada dia, quem é nosso cliente está conosco pela qualidade e não pela velocidade nominal. Nossos clientes não se prostituem por preço. E nossa filosofia é ter amigos e não clientes.
> 
> ...


Mas há de considerar que a compra de grande demanda tambem pode ter o preço reduzido. Não foi mencionado na noticia, mas eu li em algum lugar pessoas falando que alguns provedores estão conseguindo reduzir bastante o valor do mega comprando volumes maiores de banda.

----------


## ZeXP

E estão esquecendo um problema fundamental, a maioria é provedor wireless, se tudo desse certo e vc tivesse o mega full a R$ 100,00 pra poder vender a R$ 35,00! A grande pergunta: Como vão entregar isso? Wireless não tem como! Tem que mudar toda a estrutura do provedor!

----------


## Stronks

> E estão esquecendo um problema fundamental, a maioria é provedor wireless, se tudo desse certo e vc tivesse o mega full a R$ 100,00 pra poder vender a R$ 35,00! A grande pergunta: Como vão entregar isso? Wireless não tem como! Tem que mudar toda a estrutura do provedor!



Como assim não tem como? Oferecer 1 mega?

----------


## ZeXP

To falando em como entregar 1Mb e não como oferecer! Oferecer qualquer um pode, agora entregar em wireless 1 mb é complicado, descarta-se primeiro a grande maioria que atende em 2.4GHz, se for pequeno pode entregar em 5.8, mas veja o exemplo simples, tum tem hoje 100 assinantes, entrega 256kbps em 2.4, se tu oferecer 1Mb a 35 todos vão querer! E ai? Como tu vai entregar! Até em 5.8 vai ficar complicado! Só da pra trabalhar cabeado!

----------


## naldo864

quanto a isto eu discordo com a nova linha de equipamento da ubiquiti se não abusar da pra entregar planos de 1 mega ou dois ou ate mas e so ter cautela

----------


## Stronks

> To falando em como entregar 1Mb e não como oferecer! Oferecer qualquer um pode, agora entregar em wireless 1 mb é complicado, descarta-se primeiro a grande maioria que atende em 2.4GHz, se for pequeno pode entregar em 5.8, mas veja o exemplo simples, tum tem hoje 100 assinantes, entrega 256kbps em 2.4, se tu oferecer 1Mb a 35 todos vão querer! E ai? Como tu vai entregar! Até em 5.8 vai ficar complicado! Só da pra trabalhar cabeado!


Mas aqui no forum mesmo tem varios exemplos de provedores que suportam ate 50 usuários a 1 mega numa unica setorial ( com rocket M5 5.8)...

Nesse ponto acho que não teria problema.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> R$ 500 + 350 = R$ 850
> vc vai pagar R$ 230,00 no mega, vai sobrar ainda R$ 620
> 
> eu acho que ta muito bom.



sua contabilidade de custos está equivocada parceiro, consulte um contador e veras que o buraco é mais embaixo.

----------


## Zarttron

No PNBL, eles precisam oferecer mais para poder dar certo. Da maneira como eles querem enfiar a goela baixo as coisas fica invivavel, mesmo com essa mudança para 20 usuarios. Se colocarem tudo em uma planilha "Digo tudo mesmo", para quem tem SCM não é tão lucrativo e ainda pode dar muita dor de cabeça.

----------


## netuai

Perdoem o comentario, mas querem saber o que virou o nosso Brasil? Uma p¨[email protected]@ isto sim...

----------


## felco

True shit. Alias, eu arrisco dizer que esse PNBL, podia até ter uma boa intenção quando foi idealizado, mas agora as teles(todas) vão e fazer a maré ir a favor deles. Agora me pergunto porque o Governo ta fazendo isso? Nem faz sentido, mecher os pauzinhos, injetar grana numa estatal desativada, na real só as teles tão ganhando com isso... até porque estatizar a internet ia dar Guerra, então era melhor só ter trabalhado a questão fiscal e deixar o mercado, agora as teles vão só ganhar mais clientes e imagino que agora está declarada a morte dos pequenos provedores... sad.

----------


## 1929

Faz mais de ano que eu disse isso, e quase me lincharam noutra lista. Vai cair tudo no colo das teles.

----------


## salvato

Nossa eu fico morrendo de preoculpação, onde sera que estou me enfiando, dei entrada na ANATEL logo minha licença esta ai quero muito parar de usar ADSL e poder oferecer mais qualidade aos meus clientes, mas como aqui em São Paulo o link mais barato que consegui foi a 650 reais, isso se eu adquirir 10 megas ou seja 6,500 por mes com contrato de 36 meses. Eu ainda com 150 clientes como posso pagar por isso e sobreviver e se nao uso dedicado sou cotato como gambinet da vida. Bom agora não posso voltar atras vamos ver o que isso vai dar.

----------


## naldo864

me procure se for de são paulo posso te arranjar um link com preço melhor

----------


## crisvilela

> Agora pode colocar mais de 10 clientes por mega da telebras.
> mas a exigencia é que a cada mega contratado vc disponibilize 10 no plano pnbl
> 
> entao vamos la...
> vamos tentar garantir pelo menos 10% de banda
> 
> com 1 mbps, teoricamente daria para colocar 10 clientes com 1mbps cada (10%)
> sendo esses 10 clientes Conectados, tendo uma media de 50% conectados.. entao esse numero aumentaria para 20 clientes.
> levando em consideracao que nem todos estao usando banda ao mesmo tempo e levando em consideracao seu proxy, poderiamos colocar uns 22 clientes.
> ...


Irmão vc ta louco.
assim vc vai ficar devendo até o imposto.
faz os calculos, funcionários+impostos federais+municipais+luz+condominio+aluguel+a tinta que vc pinta sua torre+combustivel

----------


## felco

Interessante como a Internet foi no Brasil... quem lembra la de 96 a epoca que entrou o big player Universo Online, naquela epoca tinhamos opcoes ai... tinhamos ate opcoes que nao eram BBSs, mas algo aconteceu ali que mudou drasticamente o cenario... tinham caras como o Mandic... ai do nada veio um tal de iG... nunca mais ouvi falar de um pequeno provedor servindo IPs.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Só que pense o seguinte:
> 
> A cada 20 Clientes estaria "lucrando" R$ 620,00, logo com 200 Clientes "lucraria" R$ 6.200,00.
> 300 Clientes R$ 9.300,00
> 400 Clientes R$ 12.400,00
> 
> Agora veja se seria possível uma empresa com uns 300 clientes trabalhar e ganhar um Bruto de R$ 9.300,00, e desse valor ainda tirar vários impostos, Energia, Funcionário, Custo com Escritório, Combustivel, etc. E se ainda tiver SCM propria vai ficar inviavel.


Dizer : "e se ainda tiver SCM propria vai ficar inviavel"
Nao entendi o por que?
os custos de um SVA e um SCM sao praticamente os mesmos.
impostos gira praticamente na mesma casa (tanto SVA, quanto SCM), ainda mais barato para o SCM se tiver incluso no simples.
o SCM tem custos com Tecnico responsavel e 0800, em contrapartida o SVA tem custos com a parceria. 

Voces se esquecem que com isso teriamos nao somente reducao de valor do link, mas reducao de impostos.
Vcs ja analisaram qual o lucro de vcs atualmente.




> _“Há questões que são de mercado e que poderiam inviabilizar o interesse dos provedores”, justificou o diretor comercial da empresa, Caio Bonilha Rodrigues, ao Convergência Digital.
> _
> Este é o melhor trecho do que foi postado.
> 
> Eu baixei o preço do mega no meu link. Estou hoje com o dobro do preço sugerido pela Telebrás. Mas ainda assim isso inviabiliza muita coisa. E olha que não tenho planos de 1 mega.
> Só depois que tirei adsl+ dedicado e passei só para dedicado GVT é que vi o que é qualidade. Todo mundo satisfeito. E como disse não tenho planos de 1 mega. 
> Saí de 1 mega dedicado e umas adsl para 5mega dedicado de verdade e não como era o dedicado da OI.
> Meu custo com link dobrou, só que tenho agora qualidade.
> 
> ...


 Mesmo que o cliente ou a Anatel venha para cima, vc estara dentro das exigencias.
la di 10 cliente por mega CONECTADOS, o que daria uma garantia de 10%.
nada melhor que um pcq para divisao do link desse plano

vc podera vender os mesmos 1 mega com garantia de 20%, 30%, 50%
e ganhar mais.
lembre-se que o proprio governo diz que vc podera fazer o que quiser com a banda que esta sobrando.

basta fazerem os calculos, o custo de vcs com o link gira em torno de Qtos % (porcento) do faturamento BRUTO.
nao sei vcs, mas o meu aqui sempre girou em torno de uns 30%
ai tem os impostos, custos empresarial... no final sobra uns 10-20%

PRATICAMENTE TODA EMPRESA SERIA TEM LUCRO REAL NESSE PATAMAR



> E estão esquecendo um problema fundamental, a maioria é provedor wireless, se tudo desse certo e vc tivesse o mega full a R$ 100,00 pra poder vender a R$ 35,00! A grande pergunta: Como vão entregar isso? Wireless não tem como! Tem que mudar toda a estrutura do provedor!


 wireless nao tem como?
de onde tirou isso?

eu aqui entrego para os clientes ate 1 mb, independente se é cabeado (condominio) ou wireless (residencia)
no wireless tenho ping de ate 7ms ate o servidor, isso conectado a torre que esta passando por 2 repetidora.

----------


## 1929

Andrio, pelo que tenho acompanhado na sua trajetório bem sucedida, você calcou sua rede em condomínios.
Faz pouco que está expandindo para residencias isoladas.
Então o teu custo operacional deve ser mais baixo.
Por isso não te tiro a razão.
Cada um precisa rever seus custos e cortar onde der.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Andrio, pelo que tenho acompanhado na sua trajetório bem sucedida, você calcou sua rede em condomínios.
> Faz pouco que está expandindo para residencias isoladas.
> Então o teu custo operacional deve ser mais baixo.
> Por isso não te tiro a razão.
> Cada um precisa rever seus custos e cortar onde der.


 Realmente para condominios os custos de implantacao sao menores, mas nem tanto...
para um condominio com 80 apartamentos, o custo total com enlace, switches, cabeamento Estruturado gira em torno de uns 3 mil
Enquanto uma torre para atender 2km, com possibilidade de mais de 100 clientes, gira em torno de 7 mil.

em contrapartida, em condominio eu cobro apenas R$ 50,00 de adesao.
enquanto em residencia eu cobro R$ 220 de adesao

tanto minha rede cabeada, quanto a rede wireless... os problemas sao raros.
eu sozinho consigo cuidar de quase 300 usuarios e ainda tenho muitoooo tempo sobrando.
apesar de ter outra pessoa trabalhando comigo (fica dificil gerenciar e cuidar da parte tecnica 24 horas sozinho, de vez em qdo tenho reunioes de negocios, como vou atender os cliente nesse momento?)
mas a questao nao é essa.

o valor que pago atualmente no link se comparado ao meu faturamento atual... gira em torno de uns 30-35% somente de link.
e pelos calculos, sera essa a mesma porcentagem se trabalhar com o plano do governo.

----------


## alexriopreto

Vai ter que trabalhar dobrado para ganhar metade do lucro que ganha hoje . Ou seja, você vai ter que colocar mais clientes na rede para ganhar o mesmo que ganha atualmente. Só que seus gastos vai aumentar mais, funcionário, encargos, impostos .

----------


## bjaraujo

Ouvi da Voz do Brasil que o governo fechou com 4 operadoras, como toda mídia desinformante não informou detalhes nem o nome das operadoras.

----------


## LuisAGT

E AGORA?

Estou sendo estuprado pela unitelco 6mb por R$3000,00 com 2 anos de contrato.

Quais equipamentos usar para esse trafego?

Será o fim dos provedores a rádio?

Temos 90 dias para pensar em algo e não perder tudo que temos hoje, mas do que serve 90 dias sendo que esse acordo do governo só beneficia as grandes teles?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Ouvi da Voz do Brasil que o governo fechou com 4 operadoras, como toda mídia desinformante não informou detalhes nem o nome das operadoras.


Embratel, Intelig, GVT e OI

Fechou parceria para o backbone e para iniciarem planos do PNBL
O Gov. tbm ja fechou o 1 contrato com provedor wireless/cabo.

----------


## 1929

> E AGORA?
> 
> Estou sendo estuprado pela unitelco 6mb por R$3000,00 com 2 anos de contrato.
> 
> Quais equipamentos usar para esse trafego?
> 
> Será o fim dos provedores a rádio?
> 
> Temos 90 dias para pensar em algo e não perder tudo que temos hoje, mas do que serve 90 dias sendo que esse acordo do governo só beneficia as grandes teles?


Esta é a grande questão. Contratos que foram firmados em 2009 e início de 2010 que na ocasião eram aparentemente bons, de uma hora para outra ficaram fora da realidade.
Como romper estes contratos agora?
Tem que ver se o contrato tem uma cláusula que prevê mudanças em casos excepcionais e não previstos. 
Eu já ganhei uma causa contra a Xerox que quiz um aumento de 25% enquanto o IGPM foi de 7%. Eles alegaram uma cláusula deste tipo que estava no contrato. Mas meu advogado alegou que esta cláusula só é válida em condições de exceção, como guerra, calamidades, ou outra situação inesperada que altera a economia de forma não prevista. Só que no meu caso a Xerox alegou disparada do dolar. Era mercado e não condiçaõ de exceção. Isto foi em 1999.
Alguns contratos preveem este tipo de cláusula e normalmente nestes casos a empresa se aproveita para alterar preços para cima.
Porque não usar a mesma cláusula para tentar puxar para baixo o preço atual? Já que houve interferencia do governo nos preços praticados, com um impacto irreversível nos preços, o preço do link pode inviabilizar a existência da empresa. Não seria um caso de reação do mercado, mas de uma ação direta de ações governamentais.
Isso é uma suposição de minha parte, mas um bom advogado quem sabe pode orientar melhor.
Se conseguir provar que o contrato está com preço abusivo, tem chance de ganhar na justiça.
Mas o problema é como voce mesmo disse, como conciliar tudo isso num prazo de 90 dias. Justiça é lerda para estas coisas.

----------


## naldo864

a meu ver ja deixaram um monte de brexas neste negocio de 1 mega por r$ 35,00 os pequenos vão ter que usar de artificios como limitação de download para consueguir continuar trabalhando .

tipo 1 mega 10% de garantia de banda r$ 60,00 e o cara navega sussa o mes todo ,1 mega plano nacional de banda larga r$ 35,00 1 giga de down e ponto final ,bem explicado para o cliente na hora de assinar o contrato se não der certo f%$%$# de vez e desmontar as torres e ir vender cachorro quente .

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

*calma o armagedom, ainda esta longe!!!!*

Bom vamos lá.

Primeiramente: o que acho viável e um consórcio de pequenos provedores e comprar link juntos, isso ajudaria muito, pois estamos todos no mesmo barco.

Segundo: esse 1mb e para clientes que sejam de baixa renda ( e que essa pessoa vai ter que comprovem isso, em cidades pequenas isso e fácil, pois todos são conhecidos.
Também não fala no custo de instalação, que pode ser diferenciado ( ou talvez não )
Outro detalhe, garantia mínima de 10% para esses clientes do PNBL e você poderia oferecer ao cliente normal digamos e explicar por que da diferença de preço 30 a 50% de garantia de banda. alguem leu que ese mb não pode ter franquia de trafego em algum lugar?? eu ate agora não li nada. Com um bom proxy e garantindo algo mais de 10% da tranquilo par por 30 por mb, isso e certo.

Terceiro : Os pequenos provedores estão mais próximos dos clientes, atendimento ágil, e confiança do cliente, coisa que as grandes jamais vão conseguir, pois muita gente cliente das grandes operadoras vão ficar redissestes pois a maioria já teve problemas com operadoras fixas e moveis,tem medo da conta, e vão demorar a acreditar nesse PNBL tanto e que elas são campeãs de reclamações no PROCON.

Quarto. Não acho que seja ruim, pelo contrario, vai trazer uma clientela que jamais seria cliente.

Quinto : as grandes operadoras vão entregar via par transado certo ?? adsl que diz que o cliente não vai querer um telefone popular a 9 reais por mês, com certeza, em dois ou três meses ele vai se atrapalhar com a conta, a maioria dos provedores pequenos não consulta scp e ceraza para fazer o contrato, já as grandes, e o cara depois de pegar gosto pela coisa, sem intrnete ele não fica.

Por esses tantos outros motivos, acho que o PNBL e ate bom para a gente, pois tem provedor por ai pagando mais de 1.000 reais por mb.

Não creio que seja o final, pelo contrario acho que chegou nossa hora.
Veja na sua cidade quem se encaixa em BAIXA RENDA, 80% DOS HABITANTES TEM CARRO E VARIOS COMPUTADORES, no meu ponto de vista isso não e baixa renda pois quem tem baixa renda, raramente consegue adiquirir um computador pois tem outras prioridades e ainda não quer assumir mais uma conta de 35 reais por mes fixa. Seria problemático se tivéssemos que oferecer a todos os clientes a 35 reais o mb isso sim...

Estamos diante de mais uma coisa que vai funcionar muito bem no papel, e acho que quem vai perder mais com isso são as grandes operadoras, com certeza.
Por tanto acho que não e momento de se desesperar, vamos com calma, ainda temos um fôlego.
No meu ponto de vista, e trabalhar de maneira enxuta, com equipamento de qualidade, e atendimento ágil aos chamados.
E não tem pra ninguém, eu não tenho medo do PNBL.

E só sentar e pensar friamente, acha que para nos, e bom, e viabiliza muita coisa....

----------


## 1929

Realmente, ainda não foi publicado no Diário Oficial a última versão do plano.
Mas ontem o ministro ou não sei quem da Telebrás disse com todas as palavras que iam abrir maão do link dedicado (acho que eles nem sabem o que está envolvido num dedicado), e exigir 20% de garantia de banda. Ou seja 200kbps.
Quanto ao limite de tráfego, também não vi escrito, não sei se é boato mas está correndo frouxo na rede a notícia. Se se confirmar daí vai ficar bom para nós.
Já baixa renda, vai complicar. Como comprovar isso? Também não li nada a respeito. Só se fosse assim: o sujeito que vai aderir ao plano teria que trazer o cartão do bolsa familia. Mas até agora não foi cogitado nada Alex.
Para tu ter uma idéia de como eles estão tratando a questão da internet, a nobre presidenta já disse que vai querer também internet grátis nos aeroportos. Agora veja a incoerencia da coisa.
Para usar o WC é preciso pagar, e para acessar a internet não. O que é mais importante, viajar todo borrado nas calças mas ter acesso a internet de graça. Isso sim é que é piada.
Eu continuo dizendo que este pessoal não entende nada de provimento de acesso a internet e só estão pensando é nas eleições do ano que vem.
Basta ver o que eles queriam no início. Plano de 1 mega com garantia de qualidade por 35,00 mas vendendo o mesmo 1 mega por 230,00. Realmente não sabem o que dizem. É tecnicamente impossível.

----------


## bjaraujo

A cagada, proposital, do governo está feita (se meter onde não deve). 

Quando o governo se mete na economia a destrói, outro dia citei o comunismo[1]desse governo e fui desacreditado.

Nos últimos anos o governo:
- acabou com a educação;
- suprimiu a ação de militares, abrindo espaço para traficantes;
- empurrou a saúde;
- deu suporte cínico à corrupção e enriquecimento ilícito com apoio da grande mídia;
- perseguiu empresários;
- aprovou leis que corroem a sociedade;

Qual o benefício para o cidadão ter uma conexão de 1 mega a R$ 35,00 (ao sacrifício de empregos e da qualidade), quando o país deveria ter condições de oferecer um salário melhor ao mesmo. Aliás qual o propósito quando o próprio governo quer censurar a Internet e toda a oposição popular ao governo (em blogs e sites) é demonizada e desmoralizada como nazista, burguesa, racista etc pela grande mídia? O prejuízo é quase certo: o monopólio das grandes.


Quem puder aproveite com alegria e todas as forças mas não se acomode com a Telebrás; quem acha que não dá comece por implementar o 5s[2], STP, Lean e reduzir seus custos, quem viu que não tem jeito mesmo comece a planejar o fechamento da empresa e nesse meio tempo procure outro ramo, ex.: mercearia, bar, lanchonete, transporte, revenda de informática ou quem sabe uma espetacular e lucrativa lan house próxima a uma escola.

O propósito de uma empresa é oferecer benefício à sociedade, não sendo um pé de meia, a empresa pode ser para o proprietário ou sócio uma aposentaria ou alavancagem para empreendimento maior; mas empresa (como o emprego) não é o fim em sí mesma para o empresário é qualidade de vida para sí, em alguns casos para seus funcionários, clientes e visinhaça. 

Sucesso!

__________________________
1- O processo atual de implantação do comunismo se dá por meio de ferramentas da democracia como eleições livre e parlamento; bastando que todos os candidatos ou sejam do mesmo partido ou tenham o mesmo propósito; ao contrário do que se pensa o capitalismo não acaba mas é monopolizado em poucas empresas e gerenciado pelo governo.
2- A grande vantagem do 5s é o próprio programa o impede de ter gastos iniciais para redução posterior, ou seja, você já começa economizando. Se você descobrir que tem funcionário demais e não quiser demiti-lo invente um portal com conteúdo multimídia, treine e o torne responsável por baixar e encher esse portal de conteúdo agregando valor ao seu sistema.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

ainda acredito que e viavel para os pequenos, antes estava asustado, mas como esta sendo elaborado agora, realmente, não me asusta mais.

to migrando minha rede toda para N.

vou aumentar a velocidade e qualidade, e o que podemos fazer, e comprar mais link, se em 90 dias tem que começar o PNBL tambem tem que começar a venda a 230 o mb.
o que não me agrada e não saber saber que onde não tem telebras, vai ficar como????

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

onde nao tem telebras vai ficar do jeito que está, Oi vendendo 512 kbps com 8 ips validos por 1850 reais como é de costume!!

----------


## Zarttron

A nível de curiosidade, não sei ainda se essa distância é uma realidade hoje para o Rio Grande do Sul.
Insight - Laboratório de Idéias: PNBL e Telebrás

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

o jeito e trazer link mesmo, muitos ja estão fazendo isso compra em pelotas ou santa maria e divide o custo com 4 ou 5 provedores, ate minha cidade de qualquer desas cidades da no minimo 200km, mas comprando 100mb e que e muita coisa, da para conseguir talves ate a menos de 230 reais, o problema e o investimento, manutenção etc, pois, 6 repetidoras ou mais e um custo extra, alem claro de quanto mais ratiado for eses 100mb aumenta o numero de pacotes trafegados, o que levaria a nacesidade de radios liçensiados, fazendo a coisa subir muito de valor...
mas e o jeito, não tem outra, pois se não tem fibra ( aqui acho que vai demorar decadas ainda) não tem como competir...
o importante e nunca desistir, ja fui negativista com isso, mas agora cada dia acredito mais no negocio, tem que botar os braços e procurar uma saida, nada de ficar em panico, tem que achar o jeito de competir, pois todo negocio sempre tera comcorrencia, vai abrir uma sapataria, ou mercado, padaria etc, e so alguem ver que voçe trabalha bem e coloca outra na esquina.
sempre havera clientela para provedor wireless, sempre havera...


peguei este link de outro post 512kbps a 15 pila ( e brincadeira) mas tem limite de trafego o de 1mb talves não tenha restrinções quanto a limitar o trafego tambem..

http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/notic...-ministro.html

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

so mais uma coisinha, para quem estava se cagando de medo ve so esta..

Banda larga a R$ 35 ter


300 mb e piada, isso eu gasto em 2 horas, imagina o cara vai para o youtube e assiste 1 hora de videos, ferrou os 300mb..

e isso ai, to falando, a coisa não e o que paresse ser..

----------


## bjaraujo

> Realmente, ainda não foi publicado no Diário Oficial a última versão do plano.
> Mas ontem o ministro ou não sei quem da Telebrás disse com todas as palavras que iam abrir maão do link dedicado (acho que eles nem sabem o que está envolvido num dedicado), e exigir 20% de garantia de banda. Ou seja 200kbps.
> Quanto ao limite de tráfego, também não vi escrito, não sei se é boato mas está correndo frouxo na rede a notícia. Se se confirmar daí vai ficar bom para nós.


A solução que eu aplicaria é a seguinte:
Dedicar por Queue Tree uma porção do link para cliente de baixa renda (BR) e a outra porção para clientes fora do tal plano.
Para os clientes BR faria shapping agressivo contra downloads[1] e deixaria a navegação o mais fluido possível. Para os clientes fora do tal plano o shapping seria mais suave ou não existiria.
Shapping só afetaria o download a partir de N usuários conectados.




> Já baixa renda, vai complicar. Como comprovar isso? Também não li nada a respeito. Só se fosse assim: o sujeito que vai aderir ao plano teria que trazer o cartão do bolsa familia. Mas até agora não foi cogitado nada Alex.
> Para tu ter uma idéia de como eles estão tratando a questão da internet, a nobre presidenta já disse que vai querer também internet grátis nos aeroportos. Agora veja a incoerencia da coisa.


Infelizmente pode nos ser imposto a constatação por pura declaração assinada.




> Para usar o WC é preciso pagar, e para acessar a internet não. O que é mais importante, viajar todo borrado nas calças mas ter acesso a internet de graça. Isso sim é que é piada.[...]


Cagar nas calças é o mínimo, bobagem, é só perguntar a outrem o que está olhando e porque do nojinho e viajar numa boa. Agora imagine o tamanho do constrangimento da guria que não consegue acessar o MSN para enviar uns winks para a amiga, ou então do cara que quer _xingar muito no twitter_; a falta de internet traria traumas psicológicas inimagináveis e talvez irreversíveis.

----------


## bjaraujo

> so mais uma coisinha, para quem estava se cagando de medo ve so esta..
> 
> Banda larga a R$ 35 ter
> 
> 
> 300 mb e piada, isso eu gasto em 2 horas, imagina o cara vai para o youtube e assiste 1 hora de videos, ferrou os 300mb..
> 
> e isso ai, to falando, a coisa não e o que paresse ser..


Eu não ficaria animado, em pouco tempo da implantação você verá uma gritaria reclamando da inutilidade com esse limite, que em menos de 2 horas fica sem conexão etc. Outros quererão extrato de utilização do link etc. Algumas dores de cabeça para quem utilizar cotas.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

extrato tem muito sistema que tem essa opção.
se o cara reclamar, bom, problema dele, na hora que ele assinar o contrato la vai estar explicito, alem de explicar bem e fazer com que ele fique conciente do que esta assinando.
e o que determina o plano nacional de banda larga, e so comprir e pronto, não vejo o que ele teria a reclamar....

----------


## evertonsoares

Só dando um escape do PNBL já viram o novo projeto de lei que obrigará os provedores a armazenar logs de acesso dos seus usuários por um período minimo de 5 anos? 
Crimes cibernéticos: projeto e lei regulamenta produção de provas :: Notícias JusBrasil 

"A implementação de tecnologias que viabilizem este monitoramento depende do auxílio de provedores de acessos à Internet e de servidores de dados, que, em face da atual política de não responsabilização, não têm interesse em fazê-lo", diz Nelson Goetten

Ou seja vão criar algum tipo de lei do tipo provedor que não "entregar" o cliente que deu "start no skynet" vai se ferrar no lugar do cliente é mole?

----------


## 1929

> Só dando um escape do PNBL já viram o novo projeto de lei que obrigará os provedores a armazenar logs de acesso dos seus usuários por um período minimo de 5 anos? 
> Crimes cibernéticos: projeto e lei regulamenta produção de provas :: Notícias JusBrasil 
> 
> "A implementação de tecnologias que viabilizem este monitoramento depende do auxílio de provedores de acessos à Internet e de servidores de dados, que, em face da atual política de não responsabilização, não têm interesse em fazê-lo", diz Nelson Goetten
> 
> Ou seja vão criar algum tipo de lei do tipo provedor que não "entregar" o cliente que deu "start no skynet" vai se ferrar no lugar do cliente é mole?


Isto com certeza irá ser introduzido no controle do PNBL e extendido a todos.
Desde já , quem pode está fazendo, para evitar encrencas.

Vejo como um instrumento para eliminar os gatonet da vida, assim como o plano irá ajudar neste sentido. Nâo que eu ache o plano como a solução, mas como não terá como escapar dele, o melhor é ir se adequando enquanto o lado financeiro permitir. 
Só com empresas bem administradas e enxutas é que poderemos aguentar este preço de 35,00

'Adios' gatonet onde tiver PNBL

----------


## AndrioPJ

Segue o documento final: http://www.telebras.com.br/wordpress...0050_final.pdf

Atencao à:
*8.1 A empresa Prestadora de Serviços de Telecomunicações deverá fornecer um produto
popular para acesso a internet aos seus assinantes a velocidade nominal de 1 Mbps, com
garantia de 20% (vinte por cento) dessa velocidade de acordo com os critérios de avaliação
definidos na “ Metodologia para Análise de Qualidade de Acesso à Internet em Banda Larga
Fixa” emitido pelo INMETRO, por meio do dimensionamento adequado dos recursos de
hardware e software, pelo preço fixado no Anexo I – Condições Comerciais.

8.2 Para utilizar o produto TELEBRÁS PNBL a empresa Prestadora de Serviços de
Telecomunicações deverá registar junto a TELEBRÁS um mínimo de 5 (cinco) assinantes do
seu produto popular para acesso a internet para cada 2 Mbps contratados.

8.3 A empresa Prestadora de Serviços de Telecomunicações poderá utilizar o produto
TELEBRAŚ PNBL para oferta de outros produtos de seu portfólio.*

Eu achei um negocio bacana, visto que com 1 mega conseguimos colocar 5 clientes Online (ou 10 no total) com 20% de garantia de banda cada (Ate mais garantia, visto que nem todos estao usando a banda ao mesmo tempo).
Como teremos que registrar 5 clientes PNBL a cada 2 megas.
Como poderemos usar o restante da Banda para oferecer outros planos...
Entao:
Com 1 mega, oferecemos e garantimos a banda para os 5 clientes (online) do PNBL (ou 10 Clientes no total)
E com o restante da banda, vendemos nossos proprios planos, com garantia de banda maior, etc e tal...




> Realmente, ainda não foi publicado no Diário Oficial a última versão do plano.
> Mas ontem o ministro ou não sei quem da Telebrás disse com todas as palavras que iam abrir maão do link dedicado (acho que eles nem sabem o que está envolvido num dedicado), e exigir 20% de garantia de banda. Ou seja 200kbps.
> Quanto ao limite de tráfego, também não vi escrito, não sei se é boato mas está correndo frouxo na rede a notícia. Se se confirmar daí vai ficar bom para nós.
> Já baixa renda, vai complicar. Como comprovar isso? Também não li nada a respeito. Só se fosse assim: o sujeito que vai aderir ao plano teria que trazer o cartão do bolsa familia. Mas até agora não foi cogitado nada Alex.
> Para tu ter uma idéia de como eles estão tratando a questão da internet, a nobre presidenta já disse que vai querer também internet grátis nos aeroportos. Agora veja a incoerencia da coisa.
> Para usar o WC é preciso pagar, e para acessar a internet não. O que é mais importante, viajar todo borrado nas calças mas ter acesso a internet de graça. Isso sim é que é piada.
> Eu continuo dizendo que este pessoal não entende nada de provimento de acesso a internet e só estão pensando é nas eleições do ano que vem.
> Basta ver o que eles queriam no início. Plano de 1 mega com garantia de qualidade por 35,00 mas vendendo o mesmo 1 mega por 230,00. Realmente não sabem o que dizem. É tecnicamente impossível.

----------


## AndrioPJ

Mais do que certo.
Agora, termos que verificar o que cada cliente esta fazendo, ja é invasao de privacidade.
O correto é eles indentificarem e nos perguntar qual é aquele cliente que usou aquele IP



> Só dando um escape do PNBL já viram o novo projeto de lei que obrigará os provedores a armazenar logs de acesso dos seus usuários por um período minimo de 5 anos? 
> Crimes cibernéticos: projeto e lei regulamenta produção de provas :: Notícias JusBrasil 
> 
> "A implementação de tecnologias que viabilizem este monitoramento depende do auxílio de provedores de acessos à Internet e de servidores de dados, que, em face da atual política de não responsabilização, não têm interesse em fazê-lo", diz Nelson Goetten
> 
> Ou seja vão criar algum tipo de lei do tipo provedor que não "entregar" o cliente que deu "start no skynet" vai se ferrar no lugar do cliente é mole?

----------


## 1929

> Segue o documento final: http://www.telebras.com.br/wordpress...0050_final.pdf
> 
> Atencao à:
> *8.1 A empresa Prestadora de Serviços de Telecomunicações deverá fornecer um produto
> popular para acesso a internet aos seus assinantes a velocidade nominal de 1 Mbps, com
> garantia de 20% (vinte por cento) dessa velocidade de acordo com os critérios de avaliação
> definidos na “ Metodologia para Análise de Qualidade de Acesso à Internet em Banda Larga
> Fixa” emitido pelo INMETRO, por meio do dimensionamento adequado dos recursos de
> hardware e software, pelo preço fixado no Anexo I – Condições Comerciais.
> ...


Não deixa de ter razão.
Porém não sabemos como o mercado vai reagir para outros planos maiores.
Mas creio que deverá acompanhar a proporcionalidade do preço de 35,00 ou até menos.
Por ex. plano de 2 mega creio que irá ficar por menos de 70,00 e sem franquia que inclusive já é praticado por grandes operadoras, mesmo sem entregar os dois megas.
A grande questão vai ser como manter o faturamento para segurar o suporte que já temos.
Se cair o faturamento e ainda aumentar o número de assinantes, podem ter certeza que a coisa vai complicar. 
O maior perigo que vejo em tudo isso é o desequilibrio financeiro que o plano vai criar num primeiro momento, que espero seja curto.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Não deixa de ter razão.
> Porém não sabemos como o mercado vai reagir para outros planos maiores.
> Mas creio que deverá acompanhar a proporcionalidade do preço de 35,00 ou até menos.
> Por ex. plano de 2 mega creio que irá ficar por menos de 70,00 e sem franquia que inclusive já é praticado por grandes operadoras, mesmo sem entregar os dois megas.
> A grande questão vai ser como manter o faturamento para segurar o suporte que já temos.
> Se cair o faturamento e ainda aumentar o número de assinantes, podem ter certeza que a coisa vai complicar. 
> O maior perigo que vejo em tudo isso é o desequilibrio financeiro que o plano vai criar num primeiro momento, que espero seja curto.


o Suporte vai depender da sua rede
Quanto melhor for sua rede, menor sera a quantidade de pessoas no suporte.
Aqui tenho quase 300 usuarios e somos em 2 tecnico para instalacao/suporte.. e temos tempo de sobraaaa.
Conheço outro provedor que tem quase 1000 usuarios e sao 4 tecnicos para instalacao/suporte no total...

----------


## bjaraujo

> o Suporte vai depender da sua rede
> Quanto melhor for sua rede, menor sera a quantidade de pessoas no suporte.
> Aqui *tenho quase 300 usuarios e somos em 2 tecnico* para instalacao/suporte.. e temos tempo de sobraaaa.
> Conheço outro provedor que tem quase 1000 usuarios e sao 4 tecnicos para instalacao/suporte no total...


Tem horas que fico perdido aqui, sei que sou desorganizado, mas tem hora que nem eu suporto, rsrs.
Fico feliz em ler isso; seu sonho é otimizar essa parte do atendimento, no máximo contratarei, inicialmente, alguém para estar presente quando me ausentar. Ocasionalmente deixo de atender alguém quando estou fora e acabo por não ter nova adesão.
Sucesso.

----------


## jmathayde

> Nosso link aqui é dedicado, chega via fibra-optica, 100 Mb, e pagamos R$ 165,00/Mb. Não estou vendo vantagem nehuma no PNBL. Vendemos o Mb aqui por R$ 80,00 e o plano mais caro da região. Mas... oferecemos diferenciais:
> 1- conexões com qualidade e estabilidade
> 2- Garantimos 80% da banda contratada
> 3- Suporte 24 horas
> 4- Não tem fidelidade
> 5-O cliente é o nosso Patrão, o jogo é limpo e aberto na relação empresaXcliente tudo é claro sem entrelinhas
> 
> Com isso, nossa base de clientes aumenta a cada dia, quem é nosso cliente está conosco pela qualidade e não pela velocidade nominal. Nossos clientes não se prostituem por preço. E nossa filosofia é ter amigos e não clientes.
> 
> ...


No outro post o sr falou muito mais agora que chegou realmente ao ponto o que nos faz diferentes não é preço e sim qualidade de dados e atendimento nada mais , aqui pelo menos dos meus clientes 70% tem condições financeiras de sobra para contratar as operadoras de renome , e nao fazem porque ? não sao bem atendidas.

----------


## 1929

> Tem horas que fico perdido aqui, sei que sou desorganizado, mas tem hora que nem eu suporto, rsrs.
> Fico feliz em ler isso; seu sonho é otimizar essa parte do atendimento, no máximo contratarei, inicialmente, alguém para estar presente quando me ausentar. Ocasionalmente deixo de atender alguém quando estou fora e acabo por não ter nova adesão.
> Sucesso.


Aí é que eu digo, Araujo.
Vai ser preciso uma organização boa para a coisa funcionar. Quase todos nós começamos meio caseiro, mas principalmente com o plano, vai ser preciso profissionalizar.
A começar pela SCM e tudo que acompanha.
Na parte técnica é mais ou menos a proporção que o Andrio citou. Tenho pouco mais que a metade do Andrio e também é um só para suporte e sobra tempo. O ideal seriam dois, pois aí voce faz uma escala de plantão e ninguém fica na mão por mais de 1 hora. E para 500 dois ainda é possível que atenda bem. É aí que começa a economia de escala e por isso tenho receio deste preço de 35,00 para pequenos

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Aí é que eu digo, Araujo.
> Vai ser preciso uma organização boa para a coisa funcionar. Quase todos nós começamos meio caseiro, mas principalmente com o plano, vai ser preciso profissionalizar.
> A começar pela SCM e tudo que acompanha.
> Na parte técnica é mais ou menos a proporção que o Andrio citou. Tenho pouco mais que a metade do Andrio e também é um só para suporte e sobra tempo. O ideal seriam dois, pois aí voce faz uma escala de plantão e ninguém fica na mão por mais de 1 hora. E para 500 dois ainda é possível que atenda bem. É aí que começa a economia de escala e por isso tenho receio deste preço de 35,00 para pequenos


ofereça 2mb por R$ 50,00 entao.

antigamente (e em algumas regioes afastadas) 150k custava/custa mais de R$ 100,00
enquanto em outras, 1 mb custa menos de R$ 50,00
nao acho que a receita nossa va diminuir, acho apenas que nossa infra vai ter que melhorar para poder velocidade maiores de acordo com o mercado ou velocidade inferiores praticamente doadas...

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

quanto ao aumento de velocidade e uma realidade, ja não existe ninguem que queira navegar a menos de 1mb, pois ja imaginou ver videos travando?? ese e o grande problema, hoje videos exijem mais velocidade mesmo, e quem não conseguir dar esse comforto a seu cliente fechara, certamente
agora o que me preocupa e vender 1mb e o cara passar dia e noite baixando torrent, dai acho que não havera saida a não ser implementar limite de trafego, tipo 1mb 30gb por mes. e o jeito..fogo...





> ofereça 2mb por R$ 50,00 entao.
> 
> antigamente (e em algumas regioes afastadas) 150k custava/custa mais de R$ 100,00
> enquanto em outras, 1 mb custa menos de R$ 50,00
> nao acho que a receita nossa va diminuir, acho apenas que nossa infra vai ter que melhorar para poder velocidade maiores de acordo com o mercado ou velocidade inferiores praticamente doadas...

----------


## 1929

Alex, eu deixo o básico com 350kbps por causa dos downloads. Mas dou um burst de 1 mega e faço o cálculo pelo jeito que o Andrio já postou. A cada 180 segundo renova o burst por 30 segundos.
Para navegação a impressão é que está sempre nos picos, pois é só o tempo de abrir a página.

P.S - Não pude entrar no MSN de tarde. Mais tarde te procuro.

----------

